# All Slavic languages: Remember: acquire accuracy before speed



## dahut

Hello!

 I would like to ask you whether you would be so kind to translate this sentence into your languages.

*REMEMBER: ACQUIRE ACCURACY BEFORE SPEED

*I wish I could try to translate it by myself, but I can't Slavic languages.

Thank you for your help


----------



## jazyk

In Czech:

Měj(te) na paměti: Dávej(te) přednost přesnosti před rychlostí.

Use the te in parentheses if you mean usted or vosotros/ustedes. Don't use it if you mean tú.


----------



## Thomas1

Pamiętaj(cie): przyswajaj(cie) precyzję przed szybkością





jazyk said:


> [...]Use the cie in parentheses if you mean usted or vosotros/ustedes. Don't use it if you mean tú.


 The translation, I gave, although accurate, doesn't sound too idiomatic.


Tom


----------



## dahut

Thank you so much, jazyk and Thomas1.

I guess I won't be ever able to pronounce it, but they look so beautiful!

A silly question regarding the sentences:
Do "pre" "pred" "pr" mean anything or it just happen by chance, that so many words start the same?

Thank you again.


----------



## zuzanadoma

Czech:
If you'd like an idiomatic equivalent:

Pamatuj: Dvakrát měř, jednou řež.

Rgds,
Zuzana


----------



## jazyk

> A silly question regarding the sentences:
> Do "pre" "pred" "pr" mean anything or it just happen by chance, that so many words start the same?


It's not silly. Přednost (preference) starts with the prefix (and preposition) _před _similar to Spanish/English _pre_ (before) (the word _preference_ comes from _prefer_, from Latin praeferre, to bring forward). _Přesnost_ comes from the adjective _přesný_, which means exact, accurate. It's possible that _přes_ is a prefix here (it is a preposition meaning _through_ in other contexts) but then _nost_ would have to be something, and it isn't, unless it's related to the verb _nosit/nést_ (to bring), thus we'd literally have _to bring through_. Maybe somebody else can elaborate on this.


----------



## dahut

zuzanadoma said:


> Czech:
> If you'd like an idiomatic equivalent:
> 
> Pamatuj: Dvakrát měř, jednou řež.
> 
> Rgds,
> Zuzana



Thank you!

Regards


----------



## dahut

jazyk said:


> It's not silly. Přednost (preference) starts with the prefix (and preposition) _před _similar to Spanish/English _pre_ (before) (the word _preference_ comes from _prefer_, from Latin praeferre, to bring forward). _Přesnost_ comes from the adjective _přesný_, which means exact, accurate. It's possible that _přes_ is a prefix here (it is a preposition meaning _through_ in other contexts) but then _nost_ would have to be something, and it isn't, unless it's related to the verb _nosit/nést_ (to bring), thus we'd literally have _to bring through_. Maybe somebody else can elaborate on this.



Oh! That will explain it for me. Thank you so much.


----------



## nickitha

on croatian : ZAPAMTIRIKUPI HRABROST PRIJE BRZINE


----------



## Kolan

zuzanadoma said:


> Czech:
> If you'd like an idiomatic equivalent:
> 
> Pamatuj: Dvakrát měř, jednou řež.


You think that just two times ought to be enough for everyone (and every nation)? 

In Russian it suggests "seven times": *Семь раз отмерь, один - отрежь. *But I also like another one: *Русский человек долго запрягает, зато потом быстро ездит*.

The original expression would be: *Помни: сначала - точность, потом - скорость. *


----------



## Athaulf

zuzanadoma said:


> Czech:
> If you'd like an idiomatic equivalent:
> 
> Pamatuj: Dvakrát měř, jednou řež.





Kolan said:


> In Russian it suggests "seven times": *Семь раз отмерь, один - отрежь. *



Interestingly, in Croatia the proverbial advice is to do it three times: _"Triput mjeri, jednom reži!"  

_


----------



## werrr

zuzanadoma said:


> Czech:
> If you'd like an idiomatic equivalent:
> 
> Pamatuj: Dvakrát měř, jednou řež.
> 
> Rgds,
> Zuzana


Yes, but the proverb “dvakrát měř, jednou řež” (= measure twice, cut once) is not about speed, it is about accuracy or cautiousness.
I would prefer “práce kvapná málo platná” (~haste makes waste) because of the speed referency.


jazyk said:


> It's not silly. Přednost (preference) starts with the prefix (and preposition) _před _similar to Spanish/English _pre_ (before) (the word _preference_ comes from _prefer_, from Latin praeferre, to bring forward). _Přesnost_ comes from the adjective _přesný_, which means exact, accurate. It's possible that _přes_ is a prefix here (it is a preposition meaning _through_ in other contexts) but then _nost_ would have to be something, and it isn't, unless it's related to the verb _nosit/nést_ (to bring), thus we'd literally have _to bring through_. Maybe somebody else can elaborate on this.


The “před/přes” in “přednost/přesnost” is not prefix, it is root. The “-n-” comes from adjectival suffixes, and “-ost” is a suffix for a property (similar to German “-keit” or English “-ity/-ency”).

_preposition_ před → _adjective_ přední → _noun_ přednost
_preposition_ přes → _adjective_ přesný → _noun_ přesnost

The preposition “před” itself could be a prefix, but prepositon “přes” corresponds to prefix “pře-”. Although “přes” could mean “through”, it means primarily “over/across/trans”.


----------



## natasha2000

nickitha said:


> on croatian : ZAPAMTIRIKUPI HRABROST PRIJE BRZINE



Accuracy is not HRABROST, but TAČNOST. HRABROST is VALOR



Athaulf said:


> Interestingly, in Croatia the proverbial advice is to do it three times: _"Triput mjeri, jednom reži!"
> 
> _



But I prefer this one. The other one is letteral translation, and does not have much sense in Sr/Cr/Bos, etc. In Serbian, it is the same: "Triput meri, jednom seci."

Reži from rezati (cr)= seci from seći (sr)


----------

